# How can I use FreeBSD to receive incoming connections instead of router?



## Ricky (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi, I'm wondering how can I make incoming connections going to my FreeBSD server and then my router?

Basically this:






I want to use FreeBSD's firewall to check everything coming instead of my router's firewall.


----------



## ericmacmini (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/filtering-bridges/article.html

Be sure to that you use correct references to your NIC


----------



## fbsd1 (Sep 9, 2012)

AS long as the router is an independent unit (IE; not part of the ISP modem like what ATT provides its customers) you can configure the router to turn off the automatic NAT function and cable it to function as a switch then the install guide here http://www.a1poweruser.com will give the step by step details you need. Use ipfilter (IPF)firewall which is included in the basic Freebsd release.


----------

